# Got an older YS624T



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Most of you know I need another project with tracks like I need a hole in my head, but I picked this project up for $80. Older 3 speed with metal tank.
But hey, it has working tracks!
It wasn't running (hence the price), but I cleaned the carb and replaced the spark plug and it runs great. The gas tank was rusty inside but I have been working on that. I wanted to see if it would run ok before I finished the tank so I borrowed a plastic tank off an old Toro mower today. First pull and it purred like a kitten.









As you can see it needs some more work and a good cleanup. Everything seems to work. We haven't had snow here in Salt Lake City for months. Warmest winter in history for us.
I've got most of the rust out of the tank, but now I have to figure out how to get all the grit from the blasting process flushed out of the tank.

Del


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice find!

And shy of flushing with copious amounts of water, followed by heating it up to dry it off, I'm not sure what you could do. I'm not sure compressed air would do any better.

A sealant may just trap all the leftovers, which would solve the problem.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

80 bucks!!! Sheesh! Congrats on that find!!!!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I need to get s small inspection mirror and check out the top inside surface. It looked like it was only rusted on the bottom and I was able to get everything that I can see through the cap opening. I have a blast cabinet and the nozzle would reach everything I can see. If there is no rust on the top, I really wont need to seal it. 
What can you thin Por-15 with? Perhaps if I made a very thin mixture I can shake some around inside to be safe. 
I figured Id run the garden hose through it for a while, but then I have to figure out how to dry it fast enough to not flash rust the now shiny silver steel. I would normally use like wd-40 but if I do decide to seal it it has to be oil free.
I guess I could follow the water flush immediately with some mineral spirits or something like that and then blow it dry with compressed air.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

GREAT find  And it's running already.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

lucky you, a Yamaha for $80


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

dbert said:


> I need to get s small inspection mirror and check out the top inside surface. It looked like it was only rusted on the bottom and I was able to get everything that I can see through the cap opening. I have a blast cabinet and the nozzle would reach everything I can see. If there is no rust on the top, I really wont need to seal it.
> What can you thin Por-15 with? Perhaps if I made a very thin mixture I can shake some around inside to be safe.
> I figured Id run the garden hose through it for a while, but then I have to figure out how to dry it fast enough to not flash rust the now shiny silver steel. I would normally use like wd-40 but if I do decide to seal it it has to be oil free.
> I guess I could follow the water flush immediately with some mineral spirits or something like that and then blow it dry with compressed air.


Mineral spirits could work, or you could simply boil it and place it in a 200F oven or BBQ. We use to degrease machine guns in boiling water, when I was in the service. We just let the metal get good and "warm" and the residual heat would evaporate the residual water, right off.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

So I hooked up a 6 foot hose to the outdoor hose bib and i flushed water thru the tank for several minutes. Then I took it inside and per DB's advice put it in the bath tub. Shsssss, don't tell on me. I got out a rubber shower mat down first to avoid scratching the tub. I then flushed it over and over using the handheld shower with the hottest water I could stand. My concerns about removing all the leftover grit was genuine as after filling and dumping 20 times there was still black specks of black blast media. It contrasts real well against the white bathtub. After about 30 minutes of filling and dumping and shaking out hot water I was convinced I done enough without any new specks of black media. 
The tank cannot be emptied because of the flange welded inside the cap opening. I shoved a rag down inside and wiped as dry as I could, then I used a blow dryer for another 10 minutes. It did reform a slight film of rust where the old rust spots were. Most people would says it's fine. I would pour some sealant into it to be completely satisfied, but I dont know how I would pour out the contents after sealing it. The petcock sticks up thru the bottom almost a quarter inch. The flange by the cap is probably 3/8 of an inch. Anyone used a tank sealer before?
Here is a quick sketch of my tank. There is no way to pour out the excess after coating the inside.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have not used one. And considering the fuel pick up is actually higher than the wall of the tank, I think that you have just one option. Tilt it to flow out of the fuel fitting, until you are satisfied that you can get no more. You may have to do it a couple times, and leave more in the bottom then you'd like. I would also use a pipe cleaner to snake out the fuel pick up. You do not want a situation were it would reduce the flow to the point of starvation. 

I would also recommend, reheating the the tank up to 212F, to make sure that the water that might be trapped in the seam, is out. I am not sure that a hair dryer can do that, or not.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you sure the nipple doesn't unscrew or pull out of a grommet?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

you could use a piece of 2 cycle fuel line jammed up the nipple if the fuel tap isnt part of the tank, any excess will just flow right out and the nipple will be clean


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

The nipple is metal and welded on the inside. Some of the pipe actually sticks up past the weld. 
It has the flange joining the top and bottom half, so they have access to weld it on the inside before they join the top and bottom half at the flange that runs around the middle.



Here is a pic from the ad when I found it. It shows the tank. Looks like a honda or many other metal tanks from that vintage.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

43128 said:


> you could use a piece of 2 cycle fuel line jammed up the nipple if the fuel tap isnt part of the tank, any excess will just flow right out and the nipple will be clean


Good call!


----------

